# my birthday present!



## hellohefalump (9 Aug 2011)

It's my birthday on Friday and my lovely partner Pete just got me my present...

A MARINE TANK!!!!!  It's a 20 gal, and has everything in it - skimmer, filter, lights etc, plus live rock!

I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I've never had a marine tank before, anyone have any words of wisdom for a complete newbie?


----------



## Tom (9 Aug 2011)

Nice present  I'm seriously considering going back to marine on a small scale. Just leathers, mushrooms, Xenia etc...



			
				hellohefalump said:
			
		

> I've never had a marine tank before, anyone have any words of wisdom for a complete newbie?



My first tip is to get as much flow around the rock as possible using powerheads, including behind and even under if possible - this will aid your filtration greatly. Other than that, take your time


----------



## ghostsword (9 Aug 2011)

Congratulations that seems a great present!


---
- .


----------



## George Farmer (9 Aug 2011)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> .... anyone have any words of wisdom for a complete newbie?


Congratulations!

I've a little experience with reef so these are my tips based my limited knowledge.

Invest in as much decent live rock as you can afford.  Not only is it great for aquascaping, it's a brilliant biological filter and contains a host if very cool critters, even small corals if you're lucky.

If you plan to stock up to capacity with fish then an oversized protein skimmer is considered essential.

I realise you've already got live rock and a skimmer but you may wish to consider upgrading in the longer term.

Be patient with fish stocking.  Choose carefully and don't impulse buy.  Build up fish stock very gradually and consider what order to put fish in, as a lot of fish are very territorial.  Start with least territorial first.

Start off with easy corals first.  Most soft corals are more tolerant of lower lighting and higher nutrient levels.

Invest in a decent refractometer rather than hydrometer and decent salt.  I've had good results with D&D for both.

Use RO water.

Join an established reef forum.  I've used Ultimate Reef (UK) and Reef Central (US) before and they have some very experienced and helpful members on board.

Have fun!


----------



## hellohefalump (10 Aug 2011)

Thanks guys, Tom I'm on to it!  I've dug out a spare koralia and set it up in the tank, hopefully that'll be enough, if it's not I have another koralia that just needs one replacement part, so I'll look into getting the part.

George, thanks for your advice, I will certainly take it on board.  Currently the tank is cycling, so nothing much going on, but I'm already starting to think I should buy some more live rock, and I CAN'T WAIT to get the livestock in, but will be careful, like you said   

We're going to start off with a pair of clown fish... I know that's very boring, but I have a four yr old, and she wants Nemo!    I've ordered some anenomes off ebay, which'll come at the end of August.  I don't know exactly what they are, but the seller says they're good in nanos, reef safe, etc, and I only paid £7.75 for five!  And they come in nice bright colours


----------



## hellohefalump (10 Aug 2011)

ah they are Actinia equina!


----------



## Tom (10 Aug 2011)

Be careful with nemmys - whatever the seller says, some can get very large and/or have a habit of sitting in awkward places. If it's just for the Clown's sake, Leather corals will do perfectly well for them but see how you go with the nemmys. I've had a couple of irritating stings from some too when unpacking shipments/cleaning tanks too. 

Just seen the species you mentioned - not familiar with it, but have a look here: http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/show ... p?t=375677

Tom


----------



## hellohefalump (10 Aug 2011)

Just had a read Tom, thanks.  It looks like I might be releasing them back into the sea (I live in Newhaven, near Brighton)... shame


----------



## hellohefalump (10 Aug 2011)

Thanks George, I have joined Ultimate Reef and I've been having a look around.  Much of the forum is way over my head... but I'm sure I'll get there.  Got to start somewhere eh?


----------



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2011)

Cool.  Can't go wrong with tank-bred clownfish!


----------

